# Samantha's Forest



## Korrektor (Nov 8, 2010)

natural light. model test, shot today.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 8, 2010)

I personally think that the dress is too busy; clashes with the background.Also a tad  underexposed (on my monitor)....But i like them regardless. Kind of different.


----------



## Korrektor (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess it is all about how you look at it. In my eyes and opinion, the location is perfect for the dress. And.. .you need to calibrate your monitor. That one is for sure


----------



## Chellie (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree with perfectly flawed about the dress being too busy for the background. I'm also not crazy about the model's poses either but it is merely my humble opinion.

I guess in the end it is what you, as an artist, wanted to achieve with the photographs.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 8, 2010)

Korrektor said:


> I guess it is all about how you look at it. In my eyes and opinion, the location is perfect for the dress. And.. .you need to calibrate your monitor. That one is for sure



I'm having the same issue with the underexposed issue. Seeing as my monitor is calibrated, I'm thinking this isn't on our ends..


----------



## edouble (Nov 8, 2010)

I am really diggn the colors and lighting, poses are strange


----------



## Sisco (Nov 8, 2010)

First one for me as far as composition, I would really crop out that bough at the right top though , the yellow is enough to draw the eye.

These crops/ frames are different for you. The second has that brambly on the right,feels like she is too close to the BG?

Last of lovely with the BG blurred, and she is center stage.Just me, I would still get rid of the bramble.lol.its large enough to be noticed.

Then again, I wish I had your talent:blushing:


----------



## Korrektor (Nov 8, 2010)

here's how I look at it, and this is just an explanation of why I went that route and not the other. 
First - pics are not underexposed. Checked it on every computer monitor I have (5) 
Her face is the brightest point on the pic agains a dark bg, which if you look, compliments her posing with various shading. The yellow leaf rhymes with the yellow of her dress. You have the hand "leading" the eye. 3rd pic - she is off center and the reason why she is where she is is because of the trees on the BG, which give her a nice surrounding shading to separate her from the greens. So...


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 8, 2010)

I like them!
I would agree the leaf in the upper right is a bit distracting and takes away from the model.  
They do look a bit underexposed to me as well.


----------



## ghache (Nov 8, 2010)

As opposed to what other said about the dress, I think it has a really nice contrast to the background The dress as lighter tones and colors and is well lit on a darker background . I dont think a dress with a or bright color would have done better for the pictures. Model is beautifull and the lightning is also really nice. good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Sisco (Nov 8, 2010)

When I said Center Stage, I meant she is the main focus, not that she is dead center

I never said it was not exposed properly, you always have that down pat.

I still feel the BG  is too much for her slight frame, just me.:blushing:


----------



## imstuner (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow is it me or is she super tall?


----------



## bazooka (Nov 9, 2010)

Stilts... gotta be.


----------



## Korrektor (Nov 9, 2010)

around 6ft on those heels


----------



## Kimber (Nov 11, 2010)

Love the last picture. It's my favorite for sure. 

And agree about the yellow leaves. 

Nice shots though


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2010)

Well done, I like them.

I like that the model's dress sort of matches the background, this draws the viewer's attention to the model.  I don't think they are underexposed, they may be mostly dark, but the model is bright and if that's what the photographers wants, then that's what it should be.

I would like to see some light in the model's eyes though.


----------



## gopal (Nov 12, 2010)

my opinion, the lady stands out in the bg... the forest is well depicted and not too much distracting to her dress....only in one it looks what is she doing?


----------



## Agnessa (Nov 30, 2010)

Great shots


----------

